# Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2010)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe


----------



## SaKuL (12. Dezember 2010)

*Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*

Wird wohl sehr laut sein...
Ich find diese Plasteaufsätze immer billig auf den Kühlern von Arctic (zumindest bei CPU-Kühlern), desshalb würde ich mir nie einen zulegen.


----------



## rehacomp (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*

Laut sind sie nicht. 0,4 Sone ist leiser als manche Grafikkarte.
Außer ich versuche ne 140W CPU mit einem 90W Kühler zu kühlen.

Was mich bissl stört sind wieder die überstehenden Headpipes. Das hat beim Freezer 7 LP bei mir schon für Probelme gesorgt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Wird wohl sehr laut sein...
> Ich find diese Plasteaufsätze immer billig auf den Kühlern von Arctic (zumindest bei CPU-Kühlern), desshalb würde ich mir nie einen zulegen.


Die haben schon mit ihrem Netzteil Fusion 550 gezeigt, dass sie es auch anders können.
Also ich bin auf alle Fälle gespannt. Es fehlen einfach gute HTPC-Kühler auf dem Markt.


----------



## SaxonyHK (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*

Macht doch einen guten Eindruck. Für HTPC wird der sicherlich die erforderliche leise Kühlung bringen, da eine Cpu im HTPC ja keine CPU mit extremer Leistung sein muss. Ich finde das Teil recht gelungen.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*

WOW perfekt für HTPC´s und nur 15€! Also wer da nicht zuschlägt ist selber schuld.


----------



## nuclearBomb (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*

hmmm in meinem HTPC arbeitet ne 125 Watt CPU...
mit diesem Ding würde mein X6 untergehen^^


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Die haben schon mit ihrem Netzteil Fusion 550 gezeigt, dass sie es auch anders können.
> Also ich bin auf alle Fälle gespannt. Es fehlen einfach gute HTPC-Kühler auf dem Markt.


AC zeigt eigentlich immer dass es nicht nur weil es nicht viel kostet gleich laut werden muss.


nuclearBomb schrieb:


> hmmm in meinem HTPC arbeitet ne 125 Watt CPU...
> mit diesem Ding würde mein X6 untergehen^^


Das ist dann aber nicht das was man gemeinhin unter HTPC versteht.


----------



## SaxonyHK (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*



nuclearBomb schrieb:


> mit diesem Ding würde mein X6 untergehen^^


Wofür braucht man in einem HTPC bitteschön einen 6-Kerner?


----------



## nuclearBomb (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*



SaxonyHK schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man in einem HTPC bitteschön einen 6-Kerner?



zum zocken?.....will nicht mehrere pcs für mehrere Aufgabengebiete....

meiner muss alles können...


----------



## SaxonyHK (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*



nuclearBomb schrieb:


> zum zocken?.....will nicht mehrere pcs für mehrere Aufgabengebiete....
> 
> meiner muss alles können...


Das hat aber dann nichts mit HTPC im eigentlichen Sinn zu tun.


----------



## nuclearBomb (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*

ok von mir aus....

PC im HTPC Case....


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*



nuclearBomb schrieb:


> ok von mir aus....
> 
> PC im HTPC Case....


Das trifft es schon eher.


----------



## Namaker (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*



SaxonyHK schrieb:


> Das hat aber dann nichts mit HTPC im eigentlichen Sinn zu tun.


Ein *Home Theater Personal Computer* (*HTPC*) ist ein auf PC-Komponenten basierendes Gerät, das klassische Hi-Fi-Geräte ersetzen soll 

Für den Preis ist der Kühler bestimmt in Ordnung, generell würde ich aber eher einen Scythe Big Shuriken verbauen.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Freezer 11 LP: HTPC-tauglicher CPU-Kühler mit nur 53 mm Höhe*



Namaker schrieb:


> Ein *Home Theater Personal Computer* (*HTPC*) ist ein auf PC-Komponenten basierendes Gerät, das klassische Hi-Fi-Geräte ersetzen soll
> 
> Für den Preis ist der Kühler bestimmt in Ordnung, generell würde ich aber eher einen Scythe Big Shuriken verbauen.


Aber ein X6 ist sicherlich nicht Klassisch.


----------

